# Tres en colere



## machistador85 (27 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

je vous exprime le problème.

Mon amie possède un iphone 4s depuis un an et 3 mois, garantie dépassée de 3 mois, acheté via free.
Celui-ci, lors d'un rallumage il y a 3 semaines a affiché un écran avec des lignes verticales bleues. Depuis elle ne peut que très peu s'en servir (appeler quelqu'un grâce à siri ou consulté ses sms).
Elle se rend donc à l'apple store de Bordeaux pour exposer son problème.
Résultat du devis:

Diagnostic: 
Constatation des lignes bleues
bon état général de l'iphone, aucune traces de chocs
nécessite un remplacement complet

Coût: 
199 euros

Il constate donc, que cet iphone possède à une panne constructeur!!!
Sauf que 200 euros à débourser un an et 3 mois après son achat m'a fait bondir.

Reprise de rdv au genius bar, j'irai avec elle.

Une fois sur place, nous sommes pris en charge par un genius, nous expliquons à nouveau notre soucis et les 199 euros en trop sur la facture.
Je vois très clairement dans ses yeux que sa réponse était déjà toute faite, prête à sortir, accompagné d'un rictus mal placé:
"nous garantissons nos produit un an et blablabla mais tenez, prenez ce document" (garantie légale du vendeur de 2ans) qu'il nous imprime, "allez chez free et armez-vous, je vous envoie au charbon vous allez devoir batailler" tels étaient ses mots.

Evidemment, chez free ils nous disent qu'il ne peuvent rien faire, qu'il faut voir avec le constructeur, Apple. 
Et les allers-retours où je suis pris pour un C.. ça va 2 minutes 
Bref, ce que nous avions prévu, ils se renvoient la balle.

Etant un grand fan des produits pommés, j'ai moi même quelques appareils, macbook pro, ipad, iphone que je chouchoute, je n'ai donc jamais eu à faire au SAV d'Apple.

Je suis scandalisé, même si ce n'est pas le cas, je pourrais assimiler ça à de l'obsolescence programmée, par le soin qu'apporte Apple à ses clients lorsqu'il ne viennent pas pour acheter du neuf.

Outré par la réponse du type du genius de Bordeaux qui me dit que si j'ai "tant d'appareils Apple, 200 euros n'étaient pas grand chose pour moi", et que "l'on ai un appareils ou dix, le SAV était le même".
Sauf que je trime comme un taré pour me payer des produits pommés, que je fais beaucoup de sacrifices pour m'offrir ces produits d'exception et que je n'énumérais mon matériel juste pour lui signifier le soin que j'y apporte, bref.
J'ai trouvé son discours  très mal placé plutôt que d'essayer de m'apporter une réponse satisfaisante et professionnelle.
Apple me déçoit de plus en plus régulièrement.

Je ne vais évidemment pas en rester là, je vais faire parvenir un recommandé auprès d'Apple avec le devis, si cela en intéresse certains, je pourrai vous faire par de la suite de l'histoire.

Si vous aussi, vous avez rencontrés un problème similaire et que vous avez des propositions, des solutions, des pistes, n'hésitez pas.


----------



## Sly54 (27 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

Je pense également que le bon interlocuteur c'est Apple.
Le recommandé avec AR est bien. Il faudra le faire suivre, si ton 1er courrier ne donne rien, d'une lettre de mise en demeure.

Mais je ne suis pas sûr que Free puisse se cacher derrière un simple "contactez Apple"  (il faudrait regarder ce que dit le contrat avec FREE)


----------



## machistador85 (27 Juillet 2013)

La nana de Free, une fois le problème exposé, était embêtée pour moi et pour elle aussi.

Elle m'a dit que, régulièrement des clients étaient envoyés de l'Apple Store vers la boutique Free, avec un papier imprimé par un Genius concernant les garanties légales du vendeur bref, elle m'a dit texto "on peut rien faire, faut voire avec le constructeur" puis n'a fait qu' acquiescer et fait semblant de compatir.
Dépité par cette réponse que j'attendais, je n'ai pas eu la force de batailler surtout quand j'ai demandé un responsable et qu'elle m'a sorti: "ça va pas être possible tout de suite il vient de sortir fumer sa clope" j'ai préféré partir plutôt que la pauvre en prenne plein la g....! et quitte à batailler, je préfère garder mes forces contre Apple.

On sent le petit "jeu" bien installé et rodé entre les boutique physiques d'Apple et des opérateurs de téléphonie (ici Free) qui se renvoie la balle, attention je ne suis pas naif, je connais l'histoire sans fin, sauf que là, la balle c'est moi et ça va pas le faire.

J'ai bien compris qu'il (free) serait incapable de faire quoi que ce soit même si apparemment, tout comme Apple, la loi sur la garantie européenne les concerne aussi.


----------



## drs (27 Juillet 2013)

et si tu joues, auprès d'Apple, sur la garantie du vice caché?

voir ici: http://www.conso.net/bases/5_vos_droits/1_conseils/conseil_1072_garanties_du_vendeur-2011.pdf


----------



## machistador85 (28 Juillet 2013)

Ok merci je vais checker mais c'est un papier qui parlait de ça que le genius m'a sorti je crois


----------



## Nesus (28 Juillet 2013)

En fait tu as tort de A à Z sur cette histoire. D'un parce que tu ne peux pas prouver que c'est un vice caché, ni un défaut de fabrication, le fait qu'il n'y ait pas de trace de choque ne veut pas dire qu'il n'en ait pas reçu. Si tu ne le peux pas, il n'est pas. La loi est comme ça. Donc aillant passé l'année, personne ne te doit, légalement, rien. De deux, c'est bien avec Free que tu dois voir cela. Ne t'inquiète pas pour Free, s'ils devaient te fournir un nouveau téléphone, ils se retourneraient vers Apple, mais la loi est comme ça, ce n'est pas le fabriquant, mais bien le revendeur qui est responsable. 
Tu as clairement pas de bol et Apple aurait pu faire un geste, mais il n'y a rien d'obligatoire là-dedans, ils sont dans leur bon droit. Sauf si tu peux prouver le contraire, dans ce cas je t'invites fortement à demander un dédommagement pour le temps perdu et la mauvaise foi avancée. 
Quoi qu'il en soit, c'est sûr free qu'il faut taper et un responsable qui sort fumer sa clope plutôt que de répondre à son client, ça me laisse pantois. 
Après ça m'étonne qu'il te demande direct 199&#8364;, qui est le forfait pour le remplacement du téléphone lui-même. Il ne remplace pas seulement les écrans ? Ils sont capables d'identifier la cause du problème ? C'est à mon avis sur ce segment qu'il faut attaquer pour les faire craquer. 
Oublie complètement l'histoire de l'obsolescence programmée. Ca dessert complètement ton discours et c'est perdu d'avance, un grand nombre de 4S aillant largement passés les 2 ans sans accroc.


----------



## Ealdu (29 Juillet 2013)

@machistador85

Bonjour,

Le 22/07/13 voilà ce que tu écris:


" _Bonjour,

J'ai fait tomber mon iphone 4S.
Celui-ci est tomber parfaitement à plat (côté écran) ce qui fait qu'il n'a pas éclater, pas même le moindre impact (de la chance dans mon malheur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , la coque de protection doit y être un peu pour quelque chose bien qu'en fin de compte elle ne protège que l'arrière et les côtés, bref.

Sauf que.... écran noir avec des bandes bleues verticales!!!

Il fonctionne parfaitement hormis ce léger problème 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . et c'est dans ces cas là qu'on chéri Siri, bien pratique pour passer un appel ou lire mes sms.

Je suis aller à l'applestore et là, surprise, la nana du genius me dit qu'il est irréparable, même si l'écran est changé !!!
Sur le devis est donc écrit iphone 4S irréparable, mais plus bas, toujours sur ce devis, il est écrit:

Réparation Iphone 4S -> 199 euros !!!

Ma question est toute simple, 
Avez-vous déjà rencontré ce problème, 
Cela semble t-il plausible qu'il soit irréparable et pourquoi, si il est irréparable, pour 199 euros, apple semble pouvoir le réparer ?

Ma garantie free à expiré en Avril 2013, j'ai mon iphone depuis avril 2012.

Quels conseils pourriez-vous m'apporter?

Merci _"


Et le 27/07/13 tu ouvres cette discussion....
Le 4S il est a toi puis a ton amie, il est tombé puis après tu parles d'obsolescence programmer .....
Sincèrement Apple n'est pas plus cher ni plus précieux que les autres smartphones et leur garantie est la même. Tu cherche à te faire remplacer gratuitement un iPhone hors garantie et probablement tomber.
Apple te propose le remplacement de ton iphone pour 200, aucun constructeur ni opérateur ne te le changera gratuitement après 1 ans et 3 mois. 


Ne t'en prends pas à Apple ni a Free mais à toi.


----------



## ToM03 (29 Juillet 2013)

Je pense que tu te fous clairement de notre gueule va donc inventer tes histoires ailleurs et arrête de faire chier tout le monde pour ca.

J'y crois pas le mec qui va envoyer un RAR pour un iphone qu'il a fait tomber, et l'histoire d'inventer l'iPhone a sa copine


----------



## johnios (29 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour, la garantie est terminée, donc les 199&#8364; appliqués sont normaux et il n'y a aucunes raisons de tergiverser là-dessus.
Pour faire jouer la garantie de 2 ans européens contactez un avocat.


----------



## JPTK (29 Juillet 2013)

machistador85 a dit:


> Sauf que je trime comme un taré pour me payer des produits pommés, que je fais beaucoup de sacrifices pour m'offrir ces produits d'exception



Quelle vie de merde, travailler comme un taré et faire des sacrifices pour se payer des produits apple  Genre tu manges des pâtes et tu pars pas en vacances tout ça pour avoir des produits pommés ? 

Bon sinon, sans même relever la minable (dans le sens nulle) tentative d'essayer de faire réparer gratuitement un produit que tu as cassé, tu es de toute façon hors garantie et donc même si c'était une panne, tu l'aurais dans l'os pour rester poli. Tu fais partie de tous ces gens qui n'ont même pas été capable de comprendre que la garantie étendue à 2 ans ne concernait que les vices cachés.

En voyant ce titre débile aux voyelles non accentuées, je savais que j'allais lire un topic de merde, ça n'a pas manqué, merci pour ce grand moment.


----------



## machistador85 (29 Juillet 2013)

Les teigneux et les aigris vous me scotchez et me scotcherez toujours. 
Je suis désolé pour vous si vous vous ennuyez dans vos petites vies et que votre passe temps consiste à lire et à répondre à des topics qui ne vous intéressent pas.
Il semble que vous ayez du temps à perdre, cependant moi j'en ai pas pour vous.
Un petit conseil, sortez prendre l'air trouvez-vous une nana, trouvez une vie quoi...

Merci à ceux qui essayent de filer un coup de main 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h44 ----------

@Ealdu  @Nesus

Messieurs merci pour vos lumières.

Seulement accepteriez-vous de payer 200 euros de réparation pour un téléviseur qui aurait pris un coup pendant que vous le transportez, lors d'un déménagement par exemple ???
Je ne parle pas de dalle cassée, de plastique broyé ou d'un bain dans un liquide quelconque (cet iphone n'a pas de vitre cassée, ni aucunes traces de coups ou rayures d'ailleurs, il n'a jamais fait trempette nan plus) mais d'un choc, d'un coup suffisamment faible pour ne pas avoir endommagé l'iphone physiquement.

Mon but n'est pas de m'en prendre à qui que ce soit.
J'attends du matériel que j'achète qu'il soit un minimum résistant aux chocs et au coups !

Bien cordialement


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juillet 2013)

Dans tous les cas, t'es un gars "gonflé" ... J'adore !

A quelques jours d'intervalles, tu viens avec 2 histoires différentes (une fois il est tombé, une autre fois il n'est pas tombé ... etc...) et tu t'étonnes de te prendre quelques réactions bien senties !

Allez "mon grand", sois responsable et assume : la garantie est passée, tu l'as laissé tomber, il n'y a pas de vice caché... c'est pour ta pomme (sans jeu de mots !:rateau.

Alors, soit tu te fends de 200 Euros, soit tu contemples tes lignes bleues en trépignant à chaque fois ! ... Simple ! non ? 

Ceci dit, sans animosité aucune, bien entendu ...


----------



## machistador85 (29 Juillet 2013)

Puisqu'il semble que cela en gêne certains:
cet iphone appartient bien à ma copine, 
je dis JE c'est plus rapide
et je m'en occupe car elle n'est pas très calée en ce qui concerne l'informatique
(mais cela semble être quelque chose qui échappe à certains, allez savoir pourquoi  )

L'histoire est la même,

L'iphone est tombé, je ne le nie pas et suis clair là dessus, comme doivent tomber tous les jours des iphone.
Est-ce pour cela que tous ces iphone tombent en panne ? nan!


----------



## -Carton- (29 Juillet 2013)

Vous avez fait tombé un appareil, il s'est cassé et aucune garantie ne couvre ça (d'autant plus que la tienne est échue depuis 3 mois).

Vas te faire 10 heures supplémentaires au boulot pour te le payer ce remplacement à 200 euros. Tu perdras moins de temps et d'argent qu'à faire des allers-retours dans les magasins, à écrire des lettres, à consulter des forums ou à engager un avocat (car c'est ce que tu devras faire en ultime recours pour tenter - et seulement tenter - d'avoir gain de cause).

T'as cassé, t'en dans ton tort. 

Désolé pour cette triste nouvelle. Si tu n'es pas satisfait par la solidité des iPhone, trouve une autre marque qui produit des smartphones plus résistants, retourne aux Nokia 5140 ou équipe tes natels de coques type survivor.

Pour la petite histoire, un pote qui fait de la grimpe a laissé dévaler son iPhone sur 100m de face. Ils l'ont retrouvé et il était intact. A contrario, j'ai laissé tomber le mien assis sur un banc à 80cm de haut sur le béton et l'écran était démoli...On est pas tous égaux face à la chance.

A+


----------



## Powerdom (29 Juillet 2013)

j'ai l'impression que le teigneux et l'aigri dans ce fil c'est toi...


----------



## Ealdu (30 Juillet 2013)

machistador85 a dit:


> Les teigneux et les aigris vous me scotchez et me scotcherez toujours.
> Je suis désolé pour vous si vous vous ennuyez dans vos petites vies et que votre passe temps consiste à lire et à répondre à des topics qui ne vous intéressent pas.
> Il semble que vous ayez du temps à perdre, cependant moi j'en ai pas pour vous.
> Un petit conseil, sortez prendre l'air trouvez-vous une nana, trouvez une vie quoi...
> ...





1) ben justement on est prêt a t'aidée mais la tu demandes l'impossible! Chercher à remplacer gratuitement un iPhone tombé en faisant passer cela pour un défaut de l'appareil..... Cela s'appelle une arnaque.
Par contre la ou je suis d'accord avec toi: qu'est ce que ça fait mal !


2) pour info, je suis une fille et j'ai deja un homme dans ma vie.


3) moi quand je fait une connerie je l'assume, et je les paie, je ne cherche pas a accuser les autre et les faire payer à ma place.
Donc le choc à sûrement été sufisament fort pour que l'iPhone ne fonctionne plus, que cela se voit ou pas sur l'extérieur. Et cela est valable pour tous les appareils.


Aussi pas la peine de nous attaquer si violemment, le problème c'est toi qui n'admet pas ta bêtise. Mais ça tu ne veux pas l'entendre
Dommage pour toi.


----------



## Gwen (30 Juillet 2013)

machistador85 a dit:


> Seulement accepteriez-vous de payer 200 euros de réparation pour un téléviseur qui aurait pris un coup pendant que vous le transportez, lors d&#8217;un déménagement par exemple ???



Euh, oui.

Sinon, je ne connais pas ton boulot. Mais si on te demandait de bosser gratuitement pendant une journée parce qu&#8217;un de tes clients a cassé le matériel que tu lui as fourni, tu serais d&#8217;accord ?




Ealdu a dit:


> 2) pour info, je suis une fille et j&#8217;ai deja un homme dans ma vie.



Et bien, justement, il t&#8217;apporte la solution. trouve-toi une Nana en plus  

Perso, ce genre de réaction me hérisse le poil. Un être humain, quel qu&#8217;il soit n&#8217;est pas un objet servant de défouloir. Donc, tes remarques machistes n&#8217;ont pas leur place ici. Enfin, avec un pseudo pareille, machistador85, on aurait pu avoir la puce à l&#8217;oreille.
Donc, pour résumer, tu es un arnaqueur, macho, radin et aigri. Merci de te revenir à la raison dans tes prochains messages.


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Juillet 2013)

gwen a dit:


> Donc, pour résumer, tu es un arnaqueur, macho, radin et aigri. Merci de te revenir à la raison dans tes prochains messages.



Ah, non ! Surtout pas. Reste comme ça. C'est beaucoup plus drôle qu'une bête histoire d'iPhone tombé, du coup. Surtout quand JPTK est en forme


----------



## machistador85 (30 Juillet 2013)

Après explication du problème au SAV, de l'envoi du devis et de quelques photos: reprise du téléphone pour vice caché.

Bonne continuation à touti 

PS: attention au fautes d'orthographe pour certains, ça pique les yeux.


----------



## -Carton- (30 Juillet 2013)

Je répare plus d'une vingtaine d'iPhone par semaine depuis 3 ans. Le problème que tu cites n'est pas un vice caché. Il se produit toujours après une chute et se règle par un remplacement du LCD.

T'as donc réussi à faire passer tes conneries comme un vice caché et à voir tu t'es très bien débrouillé pour les entourlouper seul. Donc évite de poster tes humeurs la prochaine fois. Surtout que ce topic n'aura rien apporté à personne au final.


----------



## wip (30 Juillet 2013)

C'est marrant, il y a plus personne de coup, tu as cassé l'ambiance 

Sinon, je suis tout de même content pour toi.
Un iPhone, même si on le laisse tomber doit-être un minimum resistant. Peut-être que le tiens (enfin celui de ta cops...) avait une soudure un peu légère.
Et ça, c'est bien un vice caché 

Tu as eu de la chance, profites-en


----------



## r e m y (30 Juillet 2013)

Ce qui m'étonne de la part d'APple (qui truffe ses appareils de détecteurs d'humidité) c'est qu'ils n'aient jamais songé à garder un historique des valeurs mesurées par l'accéléromètre pour identifer de manière irréfutable une chute de l'appareil.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2013)

-Carton- a dit:


> Surtout que ce topic n'aura rien apporté à personne au final.





machistador85 a dit:


> PS: attention *au fautes* d'orthographe pour certains, ça pique les yeux.



Ah ben si, que ça pique ... (au ... sans *x*) 

Bon je sors ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2013)

-Carton- a dit:


> Surtout que ce topic n'aura rien apporté à personne au final.



Si, si ! Que la malhonnêteté et le culot paient souvent ! 
Tant mieux pour lui d'ailleurs ...  ...


----------



## jeepspirit38 (30 Juillet 2013)

Et c'est à cause de gens comme toi que les marques font de plus en plus les difficiles pour prendre en SAV leurs produits...et ça se comprend!!
Et ton exemple avec la TV et le déménagement...euh mdr!! le gars qui assume jamais les conneries qu'il fait...
L'autre jour j'ai pas fait gaffe et j'ai frotté le mur de mon garage...j'espère que BMW va me donner une nouvelle voiture non mais oh je l'ai payé 40000 euros, ils peuvent bien payer mes conneries à ma place


----------



## r e m y (30 Juillet 2013)

jeepspirit38 a dit:


> ...L'autre jour j'ai pas fait gaffe et j'ai frotté le mur de mon garage...j'espère que BMW va me donner une nouvelle voiture non mais oh je l'ai payé 40000 euros, ils peuvent bien payer mes conneries à ma place


 
Explique-leur que tu avais une vis cachée qui dépassait du mur!


----------



## JPTK (30 Juillet 2013)

Nan mais attendez vous le croyez ??  
Il dit juste ça pour ne pas passer pour un con et partir la tête haute.
Il aurait dit "apple a accepté de me le réparer", j'aurais dit pourquoi pas, mais "reprise du téléphone pour vice caché", c'est complètement surréaliste, ça n'a aucun sens, il ment c'est évident.


----------



## wip (30 Juillet 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Nan mais attendez vous le croyez ??
> Il dit juste ça pour ne pas passer pour un con et partir la tête haute.
> Il aurait dit "apple a accepté de me le réparer", j'aurais dit pourquoi pas, mais "reprise du téléphone pour vice caché", c'est complètement surréaliste, ça n'a aucun sens, il ment c'est évident.


 Toi, t'es vraiment trop vicieux 

Gardes ça pour les filles


----------



## r e m y (30 Juillet 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Nan mais attendez vous le croyez ??
> Il dit juste ça pour ne pas passer pour un con et partir la tête haute.
> Il aurait dit "apple a accepté de me le réparer", j'aurais dit pourquoi pas, mais "reprise du téléphone pour vice caché", c'est complètement surréaliste, ça n'a aucun sens, il ment c'est évident.


 

Pas sûr!

Quand il dit Apple a accepté... ce n'est pas non plus, avec les services juridiques d"'Apple qu'il a eu à négocier.
Disons qu'il a réussi à embobiner un type du SAV, qui s'est certainement fait virer depuis, une fois que son superviseur a eu connaissance de ce qu'il avait accepté.


----------



## ergu (30 Juillet 2013)

Je voudrais changer mon iTunes, j'ai un Elvis caché dedans !


----------



## Ealdu (30 Juillet 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Nan mais attendez vous le croyez ??
> Il dit juste ça pour ne pas passer pour un con et partir la tête haute.
> Il aurait dit "apple a accepté de me le réparer", j'aurais dit pourquoi pas, mais "reprise du téléphone pour vice caché", c'est complètement surréaliste, ça n'a aucun sens, il ment c'est évident.





Mais non il l'a échangé ... pour 200, comme prévu au départ!!!!!


----------



## ergu (30 Juillet 2013)

En ce moment, je voudrais bien échanger mon SAV Free qui bug contre le même qui marche parce que j'ai l'impression qu'il y a un novice caché dedans...


----------



## Lefenmac (30 Juillet 2013)

machistador85 a dit:


> Après explication du problème au SAV, de l'envoi du devis et de quelques photos: reprise du téléphone pour vice caché.
> 
> Bonne continuation à touti
> 
> PS: attention au fautes d'orthographe pour certains, ça pique les yeux.




Oui tu as raison d'ailleurs on écrit "aux fautes"... T'es un champion toi si t'es libre le mercredi soir avec des copains on t'invite pour nous parler de ton phone au cours du repas et c'est nous qui invitons

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h10 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> Nan mais attendez vous le croyez ??
> Il dit juste ça pour ne pas passer pour un con ......



Euh.... Pour ça c'est bien trop tard il peut faire ce qu'il veut impossible d'encore nous convaincre du contraire.....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Je voudrais changer mon iTunes, j'ai un Elvis caché dedans !



Arrête malheureux !!!!! 

Il fut un temps où ma femme voulait me rendre à mes parents sous prétexte qu'elle me soupçonnait aussi d'avoir un fils caché ... (ce qu'elle n'a jamais su prouver !)

Et pourtant, elle ne m'avait pas encore laissé tomber ... elle ! :love:

Sacré machistador va !:rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Juillet 2013)

machistador85 a dit:


> (...)
> 
> L'iphone est tombé, je ne le nie pas et suis clair là dessus, comme doivent tomber tous les jours des iphone.
> 
> (...)




Tout comme les pommes, les articles pommés peuvent effectivement tomber.
La loi de *Newton* est sans pitié. 

Quand une pomme tombe d'un arbre, il ne s'agit pas d'un vice caché. 
Ben quand tu fracasses ton iPhone en le laissant tomber comme un maladroit, c'est pareil. Et si c'est ta maladroite de copine qui laisse tomber l'iPhone, ça ne change pas fondamentalement les choses.

Moi qui suis parfois maladroit aussi, il m'arrive aussi de faire tomber des trucs et de les casser. Mais dans ce cas, je n'accuse pas les autres de vices cachés. 

Ceci dit, ce thread est marrant. 
Et ça, sois-en remercié.


----------



## ergu (31 Juillet 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Arrête malheureux !!!!!
> 
> Il fut un temps où ma femme voulait me rendre à mes parents sous prétexte qu'elle me soupçonnait aussi d'avoir un fils caché ... (ce qu'elle n'a jamais su prouver !)
> 
> ...



Hum...
Voilà qui ouvre des perspectives très intéressantes à la femme du monstre de Frankenstein qui voudrait bien divorcer parce qu'elle a honte de son mari et que ce dernier refuse d'aller se faire relooker par M6 (le sagouin).

Et elle ne peut pas juste le laisser tomber sous peine de faire u ntrou dans le plancher.

Lui, il doit en avoir plein, des vis cachées.


----------



## Powerdom (31 Juillet 2013)

quand l'équipe du bar déboule quelque part ça finit toujours en sucette


----------



## Sly54 (31 Juillet 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> quand l'équipe du bar déboule quelque part ça finit toujours en sucette


C'est plutôt de l'apéro, non ?


----------



## ToM03 (31 Juillet 2013)

jptk a dit:


> nan mais attendez vous le croyez ??  :d
> il dit juste ça pour ne pas passer pour un con et partir la tête haute.
> Il aurait dit "apple a accepté de me le réparer", j'aurais dit pourquoi pas, mais "reprise du téléphone pour vice caché", c'est complètement surréaliste, ça n'a aucun sens, il ment c'est évident.



+1000 :d :d


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Juillet 2013)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Ceci dit, ce thread est marrant.
> Et ça, sois-en remercié.



+1

C'est vrai qu'à l'exception de la flopée de gars non développeurs qui ont installé IOS 7 à la volée sur leurs iDevices et qui se retrouvent avec des presse-papiers de luxe sur leurs bureaux, il n'y a plus beaucoup de threads qui nous font marrer...

Machistador ... chapeau bas !

:love:


----------



## r e m y (31 Juillet 2013)

Human-Fly a dit:


> ... Et si c'est ta maladroite de copine qui laisse tomber l'iPhone, ça ne change pas fondamentalement les choses....



Faudrait pas qu'il laisse tomber sa copine maintenant.... 


surtout si elle est pleine de vices!
:rose:


----------



## Romuald (31 Juillet 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Faudrait pas qu'il laisse tomber sa copine maintenant....
> surtout si elle est pleine de vices!
> :rose:


Bah, si elle les cache, ses vices, ça vaut pas le coup. Mieux vaut laisser tomber.


----------



## drs (31 Juillet 2013)

machistador85 a dit:


> Après explication du problème au SAV, de l'envoi du devis et de quelques photos: reprise du téléphone pour vice caché.
> 
> Bonne continuation à touti
> 
> PS: attention au fautes d'orthographe pour certains, ça pique les yeux.



Un devis pour la reprise pour vice caché??


----------



## Sly54 (1 Août 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Faudrait pas qu'il laisse tomber sa copine maintenant....


S'il a pris l'Apple care pour la copine, ça peut encore aller


----------



## ergu (1 Août 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Machistador ... chapeau bas !



Ouais, mais pas trop bas, le chapeau, sinon il va le faire tomber et il aura des rayures bleues dessus et y a un autre SAV qui va devoir se le fader.

Ou alors, faut aimer les chapeaux à rayures bleues...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Août 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Ouais, mais pas trop bas, le chapeau, sinon il va le faire tomber et il aura des rayures bleues dessus et y a un autre SAV qui va devoir se le fader.
> 
> Ou alors, faut aimer les chapeaux à rayures bleues...



 !

Ce matin, en fouillant dans mes armoires, j'ai retrouvé un vieux jean qui me va comme un gant (enfin, vous m'aurez compris ...).

Le seul problème, c'est que c'est un "Levi's" et qu'il était caché !

Croyez-vous que je peux demander un neuf en échange ???????

:love:


----------



## ergu (1 Août 2013)

Vu que tu me sembles un "calme man", porter des Levi's pour toi, c'est être à la page - mais pas la peine non plus de nous en faire tout un roman.


----------



## Romuald (1 Août 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Vu que tu me sembles un "calme man", porter des Levi's pour toi, c'est être à la page - mais pas la peine non plus de nous en faire tout un roman.



doit y avoir trois ou quatre jeux de mots poucrates la-dedans, mais je n'en ai pas repéré un seul :rose:


----------



## r e m y (5 Août 2013)

Pareil... ça fait 4 jours que je cherche et j'ai toujours pas trouvé!


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Août 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> doit y avoir trois ou quatre jeux de mots poucrates la-dedans, mais je n'en ai pas repéré un seul :rose:





r e m y a dit:


> Pareil... ça fait 4 jours que je cherche et j'ai toujours pas trouvé!



*Ben...  *


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Août 2013)

J'avais une petite armoire à peindre ....
Un petit truc, pas de quoi filer au brico du coin pour acheter 10 L de peinture !

A la cave, sous des cartons, je retrouve des restes de peinture dans des bouteilles en plastic ... ... Surpris, j'ai pensé : "Mais pourquoi donc de la peinture dans des bouteilles en plastic ???" ...

Et là, probablement transcendé par ce thread, j'ai appelé machistador qui m'a confirmé : "Ben ouais ! pas de pot avec LEVIS caché ! ... Normal quoi !"

:rose: ... pardon ! ... :rose::love:


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Août 2013)

Et si vous aimez les fruits de Mer, attention aux plateaux de langoustines !...
Vous risqueriez d'y trouver des écrevisses cachées... :rose:


----------



## Powerdom (6 Août 2013)

vous m'inquiétez tous avec vos vices cachés


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Août 2013)

Tout ça m'évoque ce maladroit qui, négligemment, brisa le Vase de Soissons d'un coup de hache...
Je crois qu'il aurait pu obtenir un échange ou un remboursement.
Car dans cette histoire, il y avait bel et bien un Clovis caché... :rose:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Août 2013)

.... Là je m'avoue vaincu !!! ...


----------



## Romuald (7 Août 2013)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Car dans cette histoire, il y avait bel et bien un Clovis caché... :rose:


C'est comme dans certains plateaux de fruits de mer


----------



## r e m y (8 Août 2013)

euh.. c'est quoi ce site! :modo:
Même pas foutu de fournir le tournevis adapté permettant de défaire les vis cachées!


----------



## Bigdidou (8 Août 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> euh.. c'est quoi ce site! :modo:
> Même pas foutu de fournir le tournevis adapté permettant de défaire les vis cachées!



Mais, qu'est-ce que tu crois ? Tout le monde le cherche, ce putain de tournevis caché.


----------



## r e m y (8 Août 2013)

Pourtant ça se trouve sans peine! 

Par exemple, dans la gamme Tournevice, y'a le modèle DSK qui a bonne réputation!


----------



## MarcMame (8 Août 2013)

Ce thread dévisse complètement...


----------



## r e m y (8 Août 2013)

Il serait temps qu'un modo le déplaça au Bar pour qu'il y visse sa vie! :modo:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Août 2013)

Comme j'avais besoin de faire un peu d'exercice, je me suis payé un vice de forme cet après-midi ... suis crevé !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h06 ----------

Faut quand même admettre que la palme du vice caché revient à Microsoft avec son Vis...ta ! :rateau:

D'autrepart, faites gaffe quand vous vous baladez à poils de ne pas vous asseoir sur un vis...queux ! Sont vachement pervers ceux-là ! Re-:rateau:


----------



## Bigdidou (8 Août 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Comme j'avais besoin de faire un peu d'exercice, je me suis payé un vice de forme cet après-midi ... suis crevé !



Vit ce que chaque jour t'apporte avec sérénité.
Dans la vie se cachent tant de surprises.


----------



## MarcMame (8 Août 2013)

Zêtes de sacrés vicelards. :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Août 2013)

MarcMame a dit:


> Zêtes de sacrés vicelards. :rateau:



Euh, je viens de regarder un porno japonais ...  Jamais vu une sacrée visseuse comme ça !!!!!!!...

ps : ouf, j'ai eu peur d'avoir mis un "p" à la place du "v"


----------



## MarcMame (8 Août 2013)

C'est ravissant...


----------



## boninmi (9 Août 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh, je viens de regarder un porno japonais ...



Visez-moi ça


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Août 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh, je viens de regarder un porno japonais ...  Jamais vu une sacrée visseuse comme ça !!!!!!!...
> 
> ps : ouf, j'ai eu peur d'avoir mis un "p" à la place du "v"



Tu es hors sujet.
Les vis sont parfaitement apparentes.
:rateau:


----------



## Powerdom (12 Août 2013)

ce fil est une visse sans fin


----------



## jonson (12 Août 2013)

Je dirai que c'est plutôt une visse freinée.


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2013)

MarcMame a dit:


> Ce thread dévisse complètement...





r e m y a dit:


> Il serait temps qu'un modo le déplaça au Bar pour qu'il y visse sa vie! :modo:



Pas du tout ! 

Ce thread traite de sujets techniques passionnants. 
On y trouve d'ailleurs des informations fort instructives.

Par exemple: 

Moi, je connaissais ceci: 








​



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh, je viens de regarder un porno japonais ...  Jamais vu une sacrée visseuse comme ça !!!!!!!...
> 
> ps : ouf, j'ai eu peur d'avoir mis un "p" à la place du "v"




Mais je ne savais pas qu'il était autant question de bricolage, dans les pornos japonais... 


Bref, longue vie à ce thread technique édifiant !


----------



## r e m y (12 Août 2013)

Human-Fly a dit:


> .....Mais je ne savais pas qu'il était autant question de bricolage, dans les pornos japonais...
> ...


 

Quand dans une bande-annonce, tu vois une grosse viss(i)euse nommée Hitachi, que veux-tu que ce soit d'autre qu'un porno japonais???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Août 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Quand dans une bande-annonce, tu vois une grosse viss(i)euse nommée Hitachi, que veux-tu que ce soit d'autre qu'un porno japonais???



.... Toi au moins tu m'as compris !!!! ...


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Quand dans une bande-annonce, tu vois une grosse viss(i)euse nommée Hitachi, que veux-tu que ce soit d'autre qu'un porno japonais???





thebiglebowsky a dit:


> .... Toi au moins tu m'as compris !!!! ...




Ce qui est rassurant, dans ce thread, c'est l'assurance d'y voir intervenir des experts dont la compétence s'avère toujours incontestable.


----------



## r e m y (12 Août 2013)

et maintenant que ce fil a rejoint le Bar, on va pouvoir bénéficier de la crême de la crême des experts qui, en ces temps de canicule, ne sortent que rarement, eu égard à leur grand âge nécessitant de fréquentes réhydratations...


----------



## Powerdom (12 Août 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> et maintenant que ce fil a rejoint le Bar, on va pouvoir bénéficier de la crême de la crême des experts qui, en ces temps de canicule, ne sortent que rarement, eu égard à leur grand âge nécessitant de fréquentes réhidratations...




je viens de déplacer Pascal77 en salle climatisée


----------



## Sly54 (12 Août 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> je viens de déplacer Pascal77 en salle climatisée


As tu pensé à l'hydrater ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> As tu pensé à l'hydrater ?



Surtout que ça va l'aider à garder une peau de bébé


----------



## Powerdom (12 Août 2013)

peut t-on louer des visseuses chez Avis ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Août 2013)

Mwouais ! ... ça m'amuse un peu moins depuis qu'on nous a dégagés dans la cave du bar ... une impression désagréable de se faire "ghettoïser" dans un endroit où on n'emmerde personne ... du style : "Allez jouer ailleurs les nases !" ... il y avait de la place à la terrasse, mais non ... il a fallu qu'on nous botte le train au sous-sol !

Y'en a plus que pour les "techniqueux" ... ceux qui plombent leurs iDevices avec IOS 7 ou celui dont le Mac fait un bruit de grenouilles (ou de pet - dixit) quand il est sur alim...

C'est du n'importe quoi !

ps : allez, ce sera ma dernière intervention dans ce thread : "ça doit être ça, les vississitu... euh, les vicissitudes de la vie !"


----------



## r e m y (12 Août 2013)

allez, the Big, on se retrouve chez le chasseur de grenouilles péteuses?


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> et maintenant que ce fil a rejoint le Bar, on va pouvoir bénéficier de la crême de la crême des experts qui, en ces temps de canicule, ne sortent que rarement, eu égard à leur grand âge nécessitant de fréquentes réhydratations...





thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mwouais ! ... ça m'amuse un peu moins depuis qu'on nous a dégagés dans la cave du bar ... une impression désagréable de se faire "ghettoïser" dans un endroit où on n'emmerde personne ... du style : "Allez jouer ailleurs les nases !" ... il y avait de la place à la terrasse, mais non ... il a fallu qu'on nous botte le train au sous-sol !
> 
> Y'en a plus que pour les "techniqueux" ... ceux qui plombent leurs iDevices avec IOS 7 ou celui dont le Mac fait un bruit de grenouilles (ou de pet - dixit) quand il est sur alim...
> 
> ...



Tiens, mais c'est vrai, ce thread se retrouve au Bar...
Et curieusement à la Salle de Jeux... Alors que j'aurais plutôt parié sur les habitués de la Terrasse, pour un tel cas...
Pour une fois que je m'intéressais à un truc du forum "iPhone"... :rateau:


----------



## jonson (12 Août 2013)

C'est vrai que dans la salle de jeu c'est un peu incongru. L'auteur doit mal le vivre... ou pas...


----------

